# The batteries that can last twice as long



## zadiac (9/8/16)

The batteries that can last twice as long



27 February 2015 Last updated at 15:01 GMT 


The Mobile World Congress (MWC) is about to start in Barcelona, but one of the biggest complaints about mobile phones is that they run out of battery life far too quickly. One company, however, is offering a possible solution.

 
BBC Click's Spencer Kelly meets the researchers at SolidEnergy Systems, a company in Massachusetts in the US, who are creating lithium-ion batteries which are smaller and they say will last twice as long as standard batteries.

The BBC Click team will be reporting from the Mobile World Congress next week.

I really hope this tech will be applied to 18650 batteries as well. It will be awesome! 

More at BBC.com/Click and @BBCClick

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-31648337

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (9/8/16)

As much pleasure as I put from Lithium technologies, I so wish that they would find something that has lower environmental impact to mine.


----------



## blujeenz (9/8/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> I so wish that they would find something that has lower environmental impact to mine.



What do you mean?
I was under the impression that Li is extracted from brine ponds.






http://www.lithiummine.com/lithium-mining


> Producing lithium from brines remains the most efficient and cost effective process


----------



## gertvanjoe (10/8/16)

True. But where they are done it will never be the same again. Granted thats the case with most surface mining but I believe ponds to be the worst as they cover so much. Ok now Im done being a tree hugger. I work petrochem so no treehugging in my job no. 

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (10/8/16)

efficient .. yes  friendly ... .Hitting someone one the nose is most efficient at shutting them up, but they will likely file a suite after hiehie

Sent from Mars


----------



## blujeenz (10/8/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> True. But where they are done it will never be the same again. Granted thats the case with most surface mining but I believe ponds to be the worst as they cover so much. Ok now Im done being a tree hugger. I work petrochem so no treehugging in my job no.
> 
> Sent from Mars


okay, I see what you mean.
I figured it was far better than open cast mining.
There are some native cultures ( I think American Indian or Au Aborigine) that perceive our urban cities to be scabs on earth. So I guess progress as a civilization has a lot to be desired on many fronts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (10/8/16)

Guess it still beats a tobacco plantation for my personal health


----------



## zadiac (10/8/16)

Well, let's just hope this invention makes it to our type of tech in our lifetime

Reactions: Like 1


----------

